# ECA stack



## danwel (Dec 3, 2006)

when doing the eca stack is it absolutely neccessary to use aspirin in this stack? just sometimes i get stomach pains, nothing to bad and they usually go but just wondered what cutting out the aspirin will do in the stack?

i know the aspirin thins the blood and just wondered if that is why you need to use the aspirin due to the effects of the ephidrine?


----------



## skizxi (Sep 16, 2004)

as far as im aware the asprin lenghtens the effect.

bump for someone with more knowledge


----------



## Jock (Apr 8, 2003)

No you can replace it with Yombine.


----------



## Great White (Apr 4, 2003)

As Jock Said, it can be replaced with Yombine, but asprin will wield better results.

As far as im aware, it acts kind of like a catalyst to the other to, enhancing and prolonging the fat burning effect.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

I was looking for a post I made a while ago about this.

Aspirin lengthens the fat burning process because of a similar property to DNP in that it aids in uncoupling something from the mitochondria which means that the cells can keep on burning calories. DNP does this to a much greater degree which is why you get the overheating effect. Aspirin only aids in the process.

I cant seem to find the post at the moment but it was from a journal extract in MD a few months ago.


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

Dont forget the important stuff here:

Asprin thins the blood thereby reducing the risk of having a heat attack (Which is increased through high doses of caffiene), it also helps reduce high blood presure, again Ephradine / caffine increases BP.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Delhi said:


> Dont forget the important stuff here:
> 
> Asprin thins the blood thereby reducing the risk of having a heat attack (Which is increased through high doses of caffiene), it also helps reduce high blood presure, again Ephradine / caffine increases BP.


nice post


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Since we on health implications

Aspirin can cause stomach ulcers in prolonged use. If you are after a blood thinning alternative then White Willow bark could be an effective alternative.

Acetacylic Acid is derived from WHite Willow bark and used to make aspirin. Kind of like using Guarana instead of Pro Plus.


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

Tinytom said:


> Since we on health implications
> 
> Aspirin can cause stomach ulcers in prolonged use. If you are after a blood thinning alternative then White Willow bark could be an effective alternative.
> 
> Acetacylic Acid is derived from WHite Willow bark and used to make aspirin. Kind of like using Guarana instead of Pro Plus.


You see, thats why I love this board.

No matter what you think you know there is ALWAYS more to learn.

Is white willow bark as cheap though Tom?


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Delhi said:


> Is white willow bark as cheap though Tom?


good point lmao


----------



## danwel (Dec 3, 2006)

will white willow bark prolong the effects like the aspirin too or will it just help to thin the blood to reduce heat attacks


----------



## Madness (Feb 5, 2009)

Tinytom said:


> Since we on health implications
> 
> Aspirin can cause stomach ulcers in prolonged use. If you are after a blood thinning alternative then White Willow bark could be an effective alternative.
> 
> Acetacylic Acid is derived from WHite Willow bark and used to make aspirin. Kind of like using Guarana instead of Pro Plus.


WHite willoe bark can be found everywhere too, just find a white willow tree. Snap of a young shoot and peel of the green and underneath ontop of the wood is a thin clear strip.. That is Acetacylic Acid, my nan used to swear by the stuff lol.


----------

